# Schwinn High Plains Rebuild Project Boredom



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep, I know it isn't a great frame, but sometimes you fall in love with a bike anyway. I loved the white splatter on black paint job and of course I am a sucker for lugged frames. It was originally all Shimano 200GS and now its a mix-n-match build:

-Deore DX rear/XT front derailleur
-Shimano v-brakes and levers
-Trek Matrix wheelset
-Nokian NBX 2.2 tyres (I am not from Europe, just like the way the word is spelled on the sidewalls
-On-One Mary bars

Its a great townie/groomed trail bike. The plain guage True Temper steel frame isn't as lively as I'd like, but oh well its good for smoother surfaces.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

My brother has one that should still be all original, except for maybe the rear de. He hasn't ridden off road in 15 years. Oddly he got his bike as a gift from his girlfriend christmas of 90(?), I saw it, then went and bought a Rockhopper. We rode a bunch of miles back then. Now he doesn't ride off road but should, and I have too many bikes according to the wife.

PK


----------



## Spitch Grizwald (May 21, 2017)

bikerboy said:


> Yep, I know it isn't a great frame, but sometimes you fall in love with a bike anyway. I loved the white splatter on black paint job and of course I am a sucker for lugged frames. It was originally all Shimano 200GS and now its a mix-n-match build:
> 
> -Deore DX rear/XT front derailleur
> -Shimano v-brakes and levers
> ...


The brake cables are routed backwards - the left hand should control the front brake, the right hand the rear.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Spitch Grizwald said:


> The brake cables are routed backwards - the left hand should control the front brake, the right hand the rear.


They should be routed however the rider chooses to route them. Right hand front is common in Europe and is not unheard of among people in the US with a motorcycle background.


----------



## Spitch Grizwald (May 21, 2017)

I have a motorcycle background. I'm also a certified bike mechanic. The noodle for a V-brake is oriented for the cable coming from the left lever. Because the housing has been left so long, it probably won't cause problems, but it's not technically correct. If you like it that way, enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Spitch Grizwald said:


> I have a motorcycle background. I'm also a certified bike mechanic. The noodle for a V-brake is oriented for the cable coming from the left lever. Because the housing has been left so long, it probably won't cause problems, but it's not technically correct. If you like it that way, enjoy. Cheers.


What brought you to dig up this 16 year old dead thread whose original poster is banned, anyway, and isn't going to see your comment about a bike he probably doesn't own anymore? Running the brakes backwards isn't going to kill anyone, and it isn't going to break the bike. Who cares if it's "technically correct" if that's what works for the OP?


----------



## Spitch Grizwald (May 21, 2017)

Was looking for photos of this specific frame. No worries.


----------



## the_undecider (Jan 18, 2020)

Harold said:


> What brought you to dig up this 16 year old dead thread whose original poster is banned, anyway, and isn't going to see your comment about a bike he probably doesn't own anymore? Running the brakes backwards isn't going to kill anyone, and it isn't going to break the bike. Who cares if it's "technically correct" if that's what works for the OP?


I wouldn't assume the OP hasn't seen the comment...hint, hint, wink, wink


----------

